
For Old-Fashioned Flavor, Bake the Baking Soda (2010) - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/15/dining/15curious.html
======
dekhn
harold mcgee is one of my favorite food writers. I've read "On Food and
Cooking" several times,and it's really transformed how I think about making
food. He had a nice series in the Times for a while but then it trailed off.

